# Can anyone translate this policy on funding for same sex couples?



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have underlined the bits that seem ambiguous to me. Is it saying they won't fund IVF etc but will fund access to a specialist to review options available in private sector? 

I have always assumed we would not get funding for treatment. I want to make sure. So, thanks to anyone who knows more about this who has time to share thoughts and advice? XX


"Sub fertility treatment will be funded for women in same sex couples or women not in a partnership if those seeking treatment are demonstrably sub fertile. 
In the case of women in same sex couples in which only one partner is sub fertile, clinicians should discuss the possibility of the other partner receiving treatment before proceeding to interventions involving the sub fertile partner. 
*NHS funding will not be available for access to insemination facilities.* 

*Women in same sex couples and women not in a partnership should have access to professional experts in reproductive medicine to obtain advice on the options available to enable them to proceed along this route if they so wish."*


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh it came up very funny on my computer.

Sub fertility treatment will be funded for women in same sex couples or those not in a relationship if those seeking treatment are demonstrably sub fertile.

In the case of women in same sex couples where only one partner is sub fertile, clinicians should discuss the possibility of the other partner receiving treatment before proceeding to interventions involving the sub fertile partner.

*NHS funding will not be available for access to insemination facilities.*

*Women in same sex couples and women not in a partnership should have access to professional experts in reproductive medicine to obtain advice on the options available to enable them to proceed along this route if they so wish.*


----------

